# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Briot edger & blocker

## BERGOPTICAL

We need to purchase a new edger & blocker. 
Does anyone know how good the Briot Evolution or the Attitude is? 
Thank you for your response.

----------


## jefe

> We need to purchase a new edger & blocker. 
> Does anyone know how good the Briot Evolution or the Attitude is? 
> Thank you for your response.


I own an Alta system with an Attitude blocker.  The system is great, especially the Attitude blocker.

----------


## hanfeat

I'M USING briot another brand WECO E3.2 ，AS the same as briot  Attitude 2 , good for me except edger working sounds

----------

